# Greenfoot.org ; Erstellung von Menü



## ABCDEF (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier und weiß deshalb nicht, ob diese Frage hier richtig ist, wenn nicht tut es mir leid...

Wir sollen zur Zeit ein eigenes Spiel mit Greenfoot erstellen.
Nun möchten wir als Startseite eine Art Menü haben, haben jedoch keinerlei Informationen, wie so etwas gehen sollte.
Deshalb wende ich mich jetzt an euch.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt und wollt mir helfen.

Vielen Danke schonmal in Vorraus, wenn weitere Frage sind, schreibt mir einfach.

Liebe Grüße
ABCDEF


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Mai 2012)

Bietet Greenfoot überhaupt die Möglichkeit anklickbare Schaltflächen zu nutzen? Falls ja, dann müsst ihr nur entsprechende Schaltfächen platzieren und mit Logik versehen.


----------



## maestr0 (29. Mai 2012)

das sollte euch eventuell weiterhelfen

Menü erstellen


----------

